# f&m 4-color process Fashion Formula



## dreadlok (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello,
I'm interested about freedom 4-color process plastisol (f&m expression)
I have a question about the fashion formula process.
Is there for both "dark and light" or only for "light" garnement, cause in this link Heat Press 101: Understanding Print Formulas

zack explain *("The Fashion Formula is a brand-new offering for our small quantity (8 Small Pieces) product line. It can adhere to 100% Cotton and 50/50 Blends. It is also good for both light and dark garments.)*
What do you think about that ? cause in their website the spec for the fashion formula is only for light garnement.
thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

dreadlok said:


> Hello,
> I'm interested about freedom 4-color process plastisol (f&m expression)


It's been years since they sent me a sample but they were too heavy handed for my use, but so were everyone else's.

Also, Freedom is not the same as the Fashion formula.



dreadlok said:


> Hello,
> What do you think about that ? cause in their website the spec for the fashion formula is only for light garnement.


Haven't used them in a couple years but in practice I found little or no difference in hand between fashion and athletic.


----------



## dreadlok (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok, thanks for your response,
so, somebody have an advice to choose a good plastisol suppliers, 4-color process with soft hand (Transfer Express, ART BRANDS, proworldinC....)

Thanks in advance !


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Most of the differences will come down to price, reliability, speed, available special effects, standard colors, shipping time from your location, and how they receive orders (web, email, phone). Some will only accept files via email and you must place the order by phone which I find annoying as I like to write things down. Some like Dowling are inexpensive for large orders but not for small ones. Transfer Express is inexpensive if you use their stock designs but expensive if you don't. Versatranz is relatively fast but very expensive, I can order rush from elsewhere at a lower price anyway. Best thing to do is order samples from each and then compare pricing based on the quantities you'll be doing.

I always had good experiences with F&M but they seemed to have some sort of reorg a few years ago and I just stopped using them for no particular reason. Their communication wasn't great and they have few stock colors but they were dependable. Currently I'm using Semo and Howard. Both have a lot of stock colors. Had problems with Semo in the past but they are under new ownership that really seems enthusiastic, has great customer service and really wants to improve their reputation. Howard has always been dependable with great communication.


----------

